# How I Helped My IBS Problem-



## Venom (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here. I am 22 yrs old, from Toronto Canada. I have been suffering from IBS for a while. I have found many ways to cope with my issue, hopefully this will help you. I used to be 6â€™4 230lbs, and because of IBS, I am now 6â€™4 190lbs. I am trying to get back into the shape I was before, but it is extremely difficult since red meat is also a trigger. I usually get my protein from chicken and fish. I have corn flakes with soy milk almost every day as a breakfast, this provides me with a pretty good dose of fiber. I drink allot of water, and I exercise every other day. The exercise really helps me. If I know I will be attending a social event, I will schedule myself to eat at around 5:00pm and work out at around 6:30pm until 7:30pm. This will give me a pretty intense workout and plenty of time for my food to digest. I will then drink chamomile tea at around 8:30pm which absolutely calms me. I usually drink this stuff before exams and other stressful situations, and it works wonders. I really donâ€™t have to worry about a bathroom and where it is all the time. My marks on exams prior to drinking chamomile tea were really low, because the stress would cause me to have an attack in the exam room, so I really rushed through a lot of them. After drinking the chamomile I saw a drastic increase in my results. The most important part of my control is my diet. I stay away from all dairy and white flour products. I tend not to eat anything that is greasy or contains any oil at all. I also stay away from spicy foods. I donâ€™t drink any alcohol because it tends to be a trigger. When I attend social events or dinners, I usually inform everyone that I have an allergy to white flour and dairy, which eliminates half the stuff on the menu. I stick with salads, quesadillas (tomato shell), and other stuff like that. Always remember to chew your food a lot which will help your stomach digest it properly and drink ample water. I have found that my method has really helped me, and has improved my lifestyle significantly. I think every person with IBS should know this. Some foods you may think will not hurt your stomach but actually will. I found that anything that is likely to cause gas, will upset your stomach. Check out the internet on specific types of food that work well with people that have IBS. I found that Mango's and Avacado's work great, and help digest food very well. It's all about Diet and LifestyleIf you have any more questions please feel free to send me a messagehockeymill###gmail.comif you have MSN, write me an email


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey. I am a 19 year old IBS sufferer of almost 4 years now. Before my IBS I was 6'4, 185. Then I quit the bball team at school and over the coming months leading to my IBS I become 6'4 235. Most of this was fat. I was a chubbo for my height. Since about a year after my IBS i decided to cut portion sizes on everything I eat and now im at 6'5 185. Problem is now, since I lost the weight i have developed lactose and fructose intolerances that i didnt have when my ibs started. Anyways, I am trying to put some muscle on through weight training but have failed miserably. I simply cant eat and take anything due to IBS. How do you get around that? Im also pretty well treated for IBS but it comes with huge social impact. Currently, i am trying to find ways for more effective treatment.


----------



## 22711 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Venom.I am also on a very strict diet. I do drink a lot of water but I have a difficult time with exercise due to fatigue. I was a strict vegan for about 5-6 years and that helped to some degree but over the past two years I started re-adding a few animal products in my diet - specifically - honey, eggs and a very few types of fish. Other than that no other animal products. I've been avoiding dairy for quite a while. I had started a lactose intolerance around the age of 15 or 16 and a few years later I developed an allergy to dairy protein (difficult time breathing).Cereals are one thing that make me very sick. If I eat too much bulk I have a hard time of it and cereal (in addition to eating too much, and also white/bleached starch) is bulk according to my gut. Bleached starch is also bad in that I don't like to eat too much sugar and I consider that the same thing as sugar. Also, cereals tend to make me overthirsty and dehydrated - I remember one horrible incident after eating granola a few years back.I do not drink alcohol - never did. Some small amounts have been used in cooking recipes though and I haven't yet had a problem with that. I also stay away from spicy foods unless it's cayenne pepper. I put cayenne pepper in almost everything it tastes good in.


----------



## Venom (Jul 8, 2006)

DC2002- I as well have developed a lactose and fructose intolerance which limits many things. I have started to maintain a steady weight, by eating chicken and fish on a regular basis. You may find that these items may still hurt your stomach, but in fact it may be the way its prepared. For example, some BBQ sauces tend to have wheat in side. I currently live on chicken and tomato sauce. It sounds very bland, but there are different ways of preparing it that work well. The key is to research on the internet for items that will not upset your stomach. The key is to stay away from items that will cause gas. Try eating it on a regular basis, you will start to see some improvement, but not drastic. You can actually use IBS as an advantage to stay lean and eat healthy. REMEMBER, I can't stress enough - STAY AWAY FROM FOODS THAT CAUSE GAS... check the internet and try some things out. Boege - Being a Vegan must be hard, alot of vegetables are not broken down by the stomach as other food, such as fiber. I am really surprised to hear that eggs do not harm your stomach. I want to let you know something, Cereals in general will hurt your stomach. But, if you look at the back of corn flakes, you will notice that there is no white flour or wheat inside. Most cereal tend to have wheat products inside and have hurt my stomach in the past as well. I have found Cornflakes and Rice Krispes to be cereals that are easily broken down by the stomach. Try them out with the soy milk, you will be impressed. Any peanuts or granola, will upset your stomach. This includes popcorn as well. These products are really hard for the stomach to digest. I would stay away from them if possible. Let me know if this helps.


----------

